# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  Where To Find Marbled Hatchet Fish.

## tetrakid

I need to buy some Marbled Hatchet fish to add to my Tetra tank. Has anyone seen any in the shops lately?
If not Marbled Hatchet fish, any Hatchet fish will do also.
Thanks.

----------


## ongxt

C328 has some in the clown killifish tank. Seaview had some pygmy hatchetfish previously. Can drop by there to have a look too. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

----------


## tetrakid

> C328 has some in the clown killifish tank. Seaview had some pygmy hatchetfish previously. Can drop by there to have a look too. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Thank You! Will go to C328 today.

----------


## ongxt

Just went to aquatic Ave - they have some there too =) 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

----------


## Zep

Saw some at Seaview too.

----------


## tetrakid

Thank you, all. Very good, but yet to find the marble variant.

----------


## ongxt

> Thank you, all. Very good, but yet to find the marble variant.


Just went Seaview and it's w the silver hatchets =) no more pygmies though - I grabbed the last one. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ivan Choo

Saw some marble hatchet at OTF a few days ago.

----------


## tetrakid

F


> Saw some marble hatchet at OTF a few days ago.


Thanks, but that's way out for me as my mobility isn't too good.

----------


## antjoey1122

Y618 saw some on Friday

Sent from my F5122 using Tapatalk

----------


## tetrakid

> Y618 saw some on Friday
> 
> Sent from my F5122 using Tapatalk


Oh, Do you mean Marble hatchets or normal ones? If marble, I will definitely go and check it out. ☺

----------


## antjoey1122

Only silver there, just called them for you.

Sent from my F5122 using Tapatalk

----------


## tetrakid

> Only silver there, just called them for you.
> 
> Sent from my F5122 using Tapatalk


Thank you very much! You are so nice! ☺

----------


## joopsg

I saw 2 marble hatchet at Aquatic Connection yesterday.

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## tetrakid

> I saw 2 marble hatchet at Aquatic Connection yesterday.


Only two... must cost a premium. ☺

----------


## joopsg

Aquatic Connection usually price is OK one. Uncle Seah do not sell expensive fishes. 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## antjoey1122

Marbled hatchet market price usually $3.50, $2.50 for Silver. From my LFS observation

Sent from my F5122 using Tapatalk

----------


## tetrakid

Than you, all.

A reminder for those who have Hatchet fish... They are prone to jump out of tank, so it is a must to have the tank covered by netting, etc.

----------


## antjoey1122

tetrakid...lots of them Y618


Sent from my F5122 using Tapatalk

----------


## tetrakid

That's marvellousl! Thank you!

----------


## Katelin

Try out eBay.. That's where you can find this fish;

*The marbled hatchetfish found in the local fish store are all caught in the wild — they have been spawned, but not on a commercial basis. Also, there are at least two species, and probably some others, that come in under the common name of marbled hatchetfish. When it comes to care, the difference of species is not important because the aquarium requirements for all of them are the same.

____________________
Fredericksburg Towing*

----------

